# Warning to Cheshire folk.



## MurphysMinder (7 February 2013)

I'm not really NW as just over the border in Shropshire, but saw the following and thought it was worth passing on.  It seems to be genuine not a scare mongering hoax, as people are actually named. 

http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/c...ted-country-lanes-in-cheshire-59067-32759951/


----------



## MileAMinute (7 February 2013)

Eeep thanks for the warning, OP.

I walk down a country lane to the yard but they'd have no luck targeting me - I don't carry anything valuable! Still, I'm always on my phone when walking down there so if anything did happen someone would know I was in trouble.


----------



## LovesCobs (7 February 2013)

thanks OP! Malpas is down the road from me and I drove in on Monday for cash for the Farrier. I'll make sure my doors are locked and I dont stop to help (which sounds bad doesnt it. If not sure coud always let somone know down the road) should never have a handbag on show either but its so easy to dump it next to you.


----------



## Maesfen (8 February 2013)

Crikey, that's just half a mile from me.


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 February 2013)

Worrying isn't it Pat.  Hampton posted the link on their fb page.


----------



## Maesfen (8 February 2013)

Yes MM and if you hadn't posted I wouldn't have seen it at all as it's rare I go to the village.  Must admit I've never stopped to pick anyone up unless known to me (happily married lol!) for years and ever since my driving test have always locked the doors if driving in town; it wouldn't occur to me to lock them out here but I will from now on.  It's the talking point in the village now as you'd expect..


----------



## ed&arch (10 February 2013)

I'm fifteen, and have to walk 20-25 minutes down an isolated lane to get to my school bus stop, everyday! Scary stuff! Malpas is only 10mins away!


----------



## LovesCobs (13 February 2013)

Been informed by my daughters school of another incident in the area, so please still be careful


----------

